# accidental download



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I accidentally downloaded an Audible.com version of book I’m reading...went to remove bookmark and had bad aim...not trying to get my money back, but, is there a way to make it where you have to login again to OK purchase...

on a different kind of device I have, you have to put in your 5 digit security code before approving an Amazon purchase...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Not sure about being able to stop accidental ordering, but you can return an Audible purchase for some months after you get it and get your money/credit refunded straight away. You can return for pretty much any reason, including accidental purchase or even if you simply didn't like it. I'm sure there'd be a limit on how may times you could do that but I've never had a return refused.

Just log into your Audible account and go to account details / purchase history and any book that is returnable will have a 'return title' button to click on. I have books purchased as far back as September last year which are still showing as returnable. 

Note: I'm assuming here that Audible US and Audible UK work in the same way, but I see no reason why they wouldn't.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If you are reading on a Fire I don't know if you can set a code unless you turn on the parental controls - and that may be more annoying than helpful...
But Amazon will refund the purchase.  Just choose "accidental purchase" when you go through the process.


----------

